# Comedy scores , new trend ? no classical anymore ?



## rpaillot (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi there

Just worked for 3 weeks on a comedy score for a TV feature with another composers.
We worked on a mix of orchestra and pop tracks. Pop tracks for some emotion scenes, and "daily life" scene. Classical orchestra mixed with some newman percs, and a few "desperate housewives" harmonies ( without being too close to it because it's too much used nowadays ) 

The result of that work is
"we hate classical , we want modern sounds, guitars, drums, bass, rhodes, organs ...." from the producers...

Is classical orchestra out of fashion for comedy scores nowadays ? Or is it only an exception ? 

What do you think is the expected sounds for comedy scores in 2012 ? 

Thank you,

R


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm writing some comedy right now and, FWIW, this is what works for me:

- small percussion
- broken wurli, emotional piano, harp, solo cello
- toy piano, glockenspiel
- muted elec guitar, elec bass
- happy Omni pads
alternatively
- funk/fusion hybrid, with elec bass + wurli + processed beats, if scene is busy


----------



## José Herring (Jan 13, 2012)

Depends on the type of comedy.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 13, 2012)

josejherring @ Fri Jan 13 said:


> Depends on the type of comedy.



+1

But I think, with a clever arrangement you can work with both worlds......, but prefer an orchestra!


----------



## reddognoyz (Jan 13, 2012)

Check out John Williams Home Alone scores


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 13, 2012)

Ha, they are so very cool!


----------



## Nostradamus (Jan 13, 2012)

Despite the fact that the majority of movie scores will still be orchestral music I think that there's really a little trend aiming to non-classical music, not only in regard to comedy scores.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 13, 2012)

....., because more and more so called "modern composers" are not able to write for orchestra?


----------



## Ed (Jan 13, 2012)

I think as others said, it depends on what it is. Any doubt just look at what is out there right now, I don't see a trend, unless you can point out a few examples.


----------



## clarkcontrol (Jan 13, 2012)

The movie I'm working on has moved away from orchestra. Now the dictate is "Indy." More edgy youth. 

Makes me wish I played guitar. Would have been more fun to do it this way if I did. 

Funny I was just thinking about working a solo cello in there; great to see it in your template, Ned.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 13, 2012)

rpaillot @ Fri Jan 13 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Just worked for 3 weeks on a comedy score for a TV feature with another composers.
> We worked on a mix of orchestra and pop tracks. Pop tracks for some emotion scenes, and "daily life" scene. Classical orchestra mixed with some newman percs, and a few "desperate housewives" harmonies ( without being too close to it because it's too much used nowadays )
> ...





just curious... 

what does "desperate housewives harmonies" mean?


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 15, 2012)

gsilbers @ Fri Jan 13 said:


> rpaillot @ Fri Jan 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there
> ...




bump cause im still curious o[])


----------



## tripit (Jan 23, 2012)

No, it's not an exception. The trend has been in favor of contemporary instruments and styles for some time now. I've only come across one comedy film that was looking for a classical sound. All the rest have been wanting "indie" light. 


And of course, Hollywood is full of followers.


----------



## MichaelL (Jan 23, 2012)

clarkcontrol @ Fri Jan 13 said:


> The movie I'm working on has moved away from orchestra. Now the dictate is "Indy." More edgy youth.
> .



Argh...the tyranny of youth!


----------



## bdr (Jan 23, 2012)

gsilbers @ Mon Jan 16 said:


> gsilbers @ Fri Jan 13 said:
> 
> 
> > rpaillot @ Fri Jan 13 said:
> ...



I would think it's that (now generic) music that is used when something 'light-hearted' happens in those hour long dramas eg Desperate Housewives, Grey's Anatomy, Hawaii-5-0, NCIS etc etc...some combo of pizz stgs, fretless bass, a woodwind or two, triangle/lite perc, keys, sometimes some 'humorous' guitar fills etc etc.


----------

